# Best Writer's Contest | 2020



## Slav Defence

I would like to make an announcement for *Best Writer's Contest 2020*. The posters are invited to bring write-ups for following categories:
*Topics:*

Defence & Politics
Social issues
Military gear & Equipment
AI & Surveillance
International Laws and treaties: How countries are bounded.
World Organizations and their role
Conflict of interest
Allies and foes of world military
Facts & myth of secret society.
Cyber crime and control
Islamic banking and benefit to the world.
WIKI leaks and future
World War III: OP
Americas and the World
Pakistan and ongoing challenges
Poverty and global program
Neighbor and regional politics (Applies to any region and any country can write about it.)
Operations carried out by different countries i.e. Ops Neptune Spear etc
*Others| You can also write on other topics of interest but remember that you are submitting your write up officially for Pakistan Defence Website.*
*Special Sections| Science and Technology*
 *Analysis Requirement:*

The article should not exceed more than 2 pages.
References should be taken from reputable journals and resources.
Citations should be properly put.
The write up should be one's original work.
Plagiarism is not allowed. The person will be disqualified.
Appropriate use of punctuation, grammar and sentences.
Word limit should not exceed more than 1000.






*Categories:*

Following categories are invited:

Satire | It is not essential that one should make a very serious post. One can also write a post on lighter note.However, the post quality should be high.
Research | The post can be based upon findings of other people but ref is mandatory.
Fiction| One can represent their visions as fictional stories i.e. Future of tech and mankind.
Survey | A post based on facts will be also liked. However, make sure that tone has to be neutral.
Opinion| We would love to hear your opinions about ongoing issues.
Comedy | A post defining world dog fight in gibberish, clumsy tone is also welcomed. However, careful with sentence structure and punctuation. Abusive language is not allowed.
*How to write:*

Write down the heading of your topic first.
Write down your real name or alias.
Write down the category of your write up i.e. satire or research based.
Write the introductory content of your story and then continue your writing.
You can add pictures, videos, diagrams in between the write up as per requirement of your project.
At the end of your post, do not forget to tag me i.e. @Slav Defence or @webaster or @Horus or @WAJsal or @Irfan Baloch or any other mod. Try to tag as much mods as possible.
*Submission:*

You can post your write up anywhere in the forum section you like.
Again, tag the mods.
Also, throw an email at quartz@defence.pk with your real name and id.
*Do not submit your post in member's club section.*
*Reward:*

The winner shall be inducted in the management.
The write up will be published in our FB official page as well as website.
*Eligibility criteria:*

Habitual trolls are not allowed.
The poster can be old or new.
It doesn't matter what number of posts are, the post should be however of good quality made till now, have received either likes or positive ratings or both.


*Deadline is April 1st, 2020 and can be extended upon the request if submitted by active and new contributors of the forum.*
*Update I:*
*The date of closure is extended till April 20th, 2020*

*Update II:
The date of closure is extended till April 26th, 2020*

*Update III:
The entries are all accepted and will now be officially featured on Facebook and Defence.pk main page till we announce the final result. We will no longer accept write-ups for BWC contest. However, members are still welcomed to work on write-ups if they wish to get their work published through our channel. *




*Update IV:*
*All the write-ups have been moved to Submit an article section so that we can proof read them for official feature. Please, this will be taking a while, so be patient.
Once articles will be reviewed by our editorial teams then we will shift it to PDF magazine thread and to be setting it as official feature.
Update V:*
*Results **with held** due to some important changes until further notice.*

Regards,
Slav Defence
Think Tank Vice Chairman
Pakistan Defence Forum​

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Slav Defence

@WebMaster @Horus @The Eagle @WAJsal @Irfan Baloch @Dubious @jhungary @fatman17 @Jango and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

I left this thing long back....No hard work rewarded.....


----------



## The Eagle

@Slav Defence thank you so much for highly needed & one of the top most interesting initiative on PDF. actually reminds me of those old days.

_PDFers_! lets go for it guys. This is the exercise/competition that help us to show our interest, skills & dedication. This is how I started to participate more with quality because such exercise will let us all learn a lot. _Tag everyone and lets rock._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

The Eagle said:


> @Slav Defence thank you so much for highly needed & one of the top most interesting initiative on PDF. actually reminds me of those old days.
> 
> _PDFers_! lets go for it guys. This is the exercise/competition that help us to show our interest, skills & dedication. This is how I started to participate more with quality because such exercise will let us all learn a lot. _Tag everyone and lets rock._


Exactly, This is not just for forum.It is your opportunity to improve your writing skills and be able to speak and work confidently in real life. I have seen in my real life many times, old and eligible as well as well educated people who are hesitant to do small things in their office. You have PC, LAPTOP or mobile.Do not waste it for FB only. You can groom yourself alot by merely learning things from people, your actions and surroundings 
regard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Looking forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Slav Defence said:


> Exactly, This is not just for forum.It is your opportunity to improve your writing skills and be able to speak and work confidently in real life. I have seen in my real life many times, old and eligible as well as well educated people who are hesitant to do small things in their office. You have PC, LAPTOP or mobile.Do not waste it for FB only. You can groom yourself alot by merely learning things from people, your actions and surroundings
> regard



Personally speaking that such exercise really helped me to gain more of few things for my own grooming. I must say that no one should be feeling disowned or regardless of no appreciation; it still help to learn a lot from other members who does it on serious note. Every participant in-fact make me/everyone to learn one or two things.... its a fun reading & learning to groom more & more. No doubt about the ethics, etiquette & knowledge based discussion. It is like once you in an environment, by-default it influence our way of thinking & practice. Actually, this will boost further and a lot. I believe that every little detail has an importance and value and must not be ignored at all hence, the competition itself is like an open/free/fun fare style learning, knowledge, discussion and building skills.

Thank you to give it a go despite of time constraints/personal engagements & busy life.

@cabatli_53 @AgNoStiC MuSliM @fatman17 @araz @Rashid Mahmood @Arsalan @Deino @Socra

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Slav Defence said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @The Eagle @WAJsal @Irfan Baloch @Dubious @jhungary @fatman17 @Jango and others.




and surely @Quwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@Dazzler @Bratva @Foxtrot Alpha @TOPGUN @Indos @PakSword @Signalian 

@Mangus Ortus Novem @StormBreaker @ziaulislam @Knuckles @Hodor 

Please tag others as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Is an a


Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @Indus Pakistan @SIPRA @Juggernaut_is_here @Joe Shearer @Reddington @Verve @Vergennes @jamahir @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Hakim Dawary @FuturePAF @masterchief_mirza @Flight of falcon @N.Siddiqui @StormBreaker @Philosopher.
> 
> Friends, kindly, answer the call and let us enjoy your Creative Writing skills... dazzle us, please!



Is an alternate ending to Game of Thrones allowed or alternate history? when is the deadline?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> Is an a
> 
> 
> Is an alternate ending to Game of Thrones allowed or alternate history? when is the deadline?



The deadline is purely based upon people's participation.If we have greater number of participants, then date will will be extended from April 1st till April 20th, 2020.



Maarkhoor said:


> I left this thing long back....No hard work rewarded.....


*Your post quality did not matched our defined standards. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Slav Defence said:


> The deadline is purely based upon people's participation.If we have greater number of participants, then date will will be extended from April 1st till April 20th, 2020.
> 
> 
> *Your post quality did not matched our defined standards. *




what does two pages mean...2,000-2,500 words? I will have to think which topic to choose or whether it will be a refinement of an existing topic of which I have already made an original post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> what does two pages mean...2,000-2,500 words? I will have to think which topic to choose or whether it will be a refinement of an existing topic of which I have already made an original post


1000 words. Word count should not exceed more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Slav Defence said:


> 1000 words. Word count should not exceed more than that.




Alright I will participate and send in my entry by 20th April,2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Till when the posts need to be submitted? How many posts can one submit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

The Eagle said:


> @Dazzler @Bratva @Foxtrot Alpha @TOPGUN @Indos @PakSword @Signalian
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @StormBreaker @ziaulislam @Knuckles @Hodor
> 
> Please tag others as well.


am toooooo old for this now, will wait for others, young ones to take charge...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> am toooooo old for this now, will wait for others, young ones to take charge...



I see what you did here. Let's spread the word. Tag as much as you can/know of any good writers.

In the meantime, am taking this to SM for more outreach.


----------



## BHarwana

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> am toooooo old for this now, will wait for others, young ones to take charge...


The old have wisdom which helps the young to get on track. It is your duty to give guidance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Slav Defence said:


> Your post quality did not matched our defined standards.






Slav Defence said:


> Your post quality did not matched our defined standards.


Can I submit my old article which was never entered for any competition?


----------



## Amaa'n

The Eagle said:


> I see what you did here. Let's spread the word. Tag as much as you can/know of any good writers.
> 
> In the meantime, am taking this to SM for more outreach.


that is the way forward. i i copied this to my personal followers.... there will be few participating



BHarwana said:


> The old have wisdom which helps the young to get on track. It is your duty to give guidance.


am all here dear...the subject am specialist in can't be discussed here due to persec, otherwise i would have chipped in.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Till when the posts need to be submitted? How many posts can one submit?


You can submit more than 2 posts. Max 3. April 1st, 2020 will be the last day of submission unless posters do not request for extension. 
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Juggernaut_is_here said:


> Alright I will participate and send in my entry by 20th April,2020


Ditto.

@Mangus Ortus Novem

_Ps. Probably go for "The idea of Pakistan"._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

The Eagle said:


> @Dazzler @Bratva @Foxtrot Alpha @TOPGUN @Indos @PakSword @Signalian
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem @StormBreaker @ziaulislam @Knuckles @Hodor
> 
> Please tag others as well.



@Mista @Logam42 @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates You may be interested on this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mista

Indos said:


> @Mista @Logam42 @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates You may be interested on this



I'm nowhere near to the challenge lol.


----------



## TOPGUN

Looking forward to it thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Maarkhoor said:


> I left this thing long back....No hard work rewarded.....


try and try again is a good motto


----------



## Maarkhoor

Dubious said:


> try and try again is a good motto


I don't want to sell my soul for a title, I can get tag by submitting my one I.D only but I don't want to compromise my I.D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@Slav Defence and others good initiative and i might just be a participant too, who knows .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Unfortunately, due to me switching over to using PDF exclusively from mobile browsers along with the onset of married life and a busy(Alhamdulillah) career; the time and quality one can put in has gone down.

I still have two 2000 word articles I wrote for PDF but never finished sitting in my pc but I avoid using it for pdf.
One was on how I got to PDF as an example of all of us on how life lands you in different knowledge circles and experiences at a young age at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

WAJsal said:


> @Slav Defence and others good initiative and i might just be a participant too, who knows .


Bhai @The Eagle and you are pinned.Let us see the first entry. 
Regards


----------



## Dual Wielder

@Slav Defence

Hi

I was wondering whether the 1000 word limit was set in stone, as even in the UK it's quite commonly acceptable for Universities of providing the flexabilities of +/- 10% on the total word count. I feel some wiggle room will allow for greater creativity, and will especially be beneficial for newer writers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Dual Wielder said:


> @Slav Defence
> 
> Hi
> 
> I was wondering whether the 1000 word limit was set in stone, as even in the UK it's quite commonly acceptable for Universities of providing the flexabilities of +/- 10% on the total word count. I feel some wiggle room will allow for greater creativity, and will especially be beneficial for newer writers.


Bhai, here you have 70 percent flexibility. You can just write 3 paragraphs minimum with pictures and proper headings.If you want to exceed more than 1000 then you can add upto 300 more words. 
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Slav Defence said:


> Bhai



What percentile is reserved under nepotism quota?


----------



## Slav Defence

Retired Troll said:


> What percentile is reserved under nepotism quota?









There is no such thing as nepotism quota in our case. The only thing is "joota" for such things.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Slav Defence said:


> There is no such thing as nepotism quota in our case. The only thing is "joota" for such things.
> regards



Tum Kitne Boot Phenkoge
Har Ghar se Boot niklega


----------



## Slav Defence

Retired Troll said:


> Tum Kitne Boot Phenkoge
> Har Ghar se Boot niklega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Slav Defence said:


>



Normal sunset in shining India


----------



## PakShaheen79

Word limit must increased to 2000~2500 words minimum. I have written for too many academic journals. A serious research paper usually ranges from 5000-6500 words but as that involves research methodology, SSPS findings etc. things not required here, still 1000 words is too small a limit for anything serious. One can write an introductory article at max. Even a detailed report about a major incident carries more word count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

PakShaheen79 said:


> Word limit must increased to 2000~2500 words minimum. I have written for too many academic journals. A serious research paper usually ranges from 5000-6500 words but as that involves research methodology, SSPS findings etc. things not required here, still 1000 words is too small a limit for anything serious. One can write an introductory article at max. Even a detailed report about a major incident carries more word count.


Write as much as you like if you believe the content is worth it, i believe this is just a guideline for participants. But make sure its not too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

We have received three articles and have set them as featured. Excellent work done so far

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdullah Fazeel

Can one person post more than one writing.?
is the date of submission increased or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

PakShaheen79 said:


> Word limit must increased to 2000~2500 words minimum. I have written for too many academic journals. A serious research paper usually ranges from 5000-6500 words but as that involves research methodology, SSPS findings etc. things not required here, still 1000 words is too small a limit for anything serious. One can write an introductory article at max. Even a detailed report about a major incident carries more word count.


I will accept it as exception, considering it as research article.



Abdullah Fazeel said:


> Can one person post more than one writing.?
> is the date of submission increased or not?


Check op. I have extended the date.

regards


----------



## Slav Defence

@GreyHat @CriticalThought @MZ-PDF @RescueRanger @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @Ace of Spades for being super awesome participants!! More are coming!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

If any participant find his name missing here please tag me again with the link. We are just collecting the write ups. Remember that all the final reviews will take place properly followed by announcement and winner.

regards


----------



## Slav Defence

@Philip the Arab 
Why not? I encourage you to work as you like


----------



## Philip the Arab

Slav Defence said:


> @Philip the Arab
> Why not? I encourage you to work as you like


Can it be how Pakistan can use MLRS in a anti air base role?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Philip the Arab said:


> Can it be how Pakistan can use MLRS in a anti air base role?


Ofcourse akhi, you are warmly welcome to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Slav Defence said:


> Ofcourse akhi, you are warmly welcome to


Could you link the articles of the people who posted? I need some guidance on format.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Philip the Arab said:


> Could you link the articles of the people who posted? I need some guidance on format.


Yep, I am putting all the submitted write ups on display so that other members can also see and share:
*1) Grey hat*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ai-clinical-psychology-pakistan-defence.656012/
*2) Critical thought*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/contextualizing-swift-retort-surprise-within-shock-without.654912/
*3) MZ-pdf*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/a-bisons-last-fall-detailed-response-to-indian-propaganda.651237/
*4) Ace of Spades*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/self...avirus-potential-outbreak-in-pakistan.656787/
*5) AzadPakistan2009*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/search-for-life-outside-earth.659913/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistans-faliure-in-applied-science-domain.658671/
*6) Rescue Ranger*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/opinion-management-of-spontaneous-volunteers-in-disasters.656735/
Other members should post link here as well so that locating or tracking becomes easy for us.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Slav Defence said:


> Yep, I am putting all the submitted write ups on display so that other members can also see and share:
> *1) Grey hat*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ai-clinical-psychology-pakistan-defence.656012/
> *2) Critical thought*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/contextualizing-swift-retort-surprise-within-shock-without.654912/
> *3) MZ-pdf*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/a-bisons-last-fall-detailed-response-to-indian-propaganda.651237/
> *4) Ace of Spades*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/self...avirus-potential-outbreak-in-pakistan.656787/
> *5) AzadPakistan2009*
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/search-for-life-outside-earth.659913/
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistans-faliure-in-applied-science-domain.658671/
> 
> Other members should post link here as well so that locating or tracking becomes easy for us.
> 
> regards


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/how-...lery-and-what-is-needed.660104/#post-12206708

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ace of Spades

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bio-warfare-in-contemporary-times-what-are-the-possibilities.659096/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

@Dazzler

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mbt-modernization-program-a-step-in-the-right-direction.660224/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

Slav Defence said:


> I would like to make an announcement for *Best Writer's Contest 2020*. The posters are invited to bring write-ups for following categories:
> *Topics:*
> 
> Defence & Politics
> Social issues
> Military gear & Equipment
> AI & Surveillance
> International Laws and treaties: How countries are bounded.
> World Organizations and their role
> Conflict of interest
> Allies and foes of world military
> Facts & myth of secret society.
> Cyber crime and control
> Islamic banking and benefit to the world.
> WIKI leaks and future
> World War III: OP
> Americas and the World
> Pakistan and ongoing challenges
> Poverty and global program
> Neighbor and regional politics (Applies to any region and any country can write about it.)
> Operations carried out by different countries i.e. Ops Neptune Spear etc
> *Others| You can also write on other topics of interest but remember that you are submitting your write up officially for Pakistan Defence Website.*
> *Special Sections| Science and Technology*
> *Analysis Requirement:*
> 
> The article should not exceed more than 2 pages.
> References should be taken from reputable journals and resources.
> Citations should be properly put.
> The write up should be one's original work.
> Plagiarism is not allowed. The person will be disqualified.
> Appropriate use of punctuation, grammar and sentences.
> Word limit should not exceed more than 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Categories:*
> 
> Following categories are invited:
> 
> Satire | It is not essential that one should make a very serious post. One can also write a post on lighter note.However, the post quality should be high.
> Research | The post can be based upon findings of other people but ref is mandatory.
> Fiction| One can represent their visions as fictional stories i.e. Future of tech and mankind.
> Survey | A post based on facts will be also liked. However, make sure that tone has to be neutral.
> Opinion| We would love to hear your opinions about ongoing issues.
> Comedy | A post defining world dog fight in gibberish, clumsy tone is also welcomed. However, careful with sentence structure and punctuation. Abusive language is not allowed.
> *How to write:*
> 
> Write down the heading of your topic first.
> Write down your real name or alias.
> Write down the category of your write up i.e. satire or research based.
> Write the introductory content of your story and then continue your writing.
> You can add pictures, videos, diagrams in between the write up as per requirement of your project.
> At the end of your post, do not forget to tag me i.e. @Slav Defence or @webaster or @Horus or @WAJsal or @Irfan Baloch or any other mod. Try to tag as much mods as possible.
> *Submission:*
> 
> You can post your write up anywhere in the forum section you like.
> Again, tag the mods.
> Also, throw an email at quartz@defence.pk with your real name and id.
> *Do not submit your post in member's club section.*
> *Reward:*
> 
> The winner shall be inducted in the management.
> The write up will be published in our FB official page as well as website.
> *Eligibility criteria:*
> 
> Habitual trolls are not allowed.
> The poster can be old or new.
> It doesn't matter what number of posts are, the post should be however of good quality made till now, have received either likes or positive ratings or both.
> 
> 
> *Deadline is April 1st, 2020 and can be extended upon the request if submitted by active and new contributors of the forum.*
> *Update:*
> *The date of closure is extended till April 20th, 2020*
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Slav Defence
> Think Tank Vice Chairman
> Pakistan Defence Forum​



Dear Sir,

I have posted my write up in a thread but I have tried to e-mail on quartz@defence.pk but e-mail returned, meanwhile please also guide me how to tag my thread to Mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

CHI RULES said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I have posted my write up in a thread but I have tried to e-mail on quartz@defence.pk but e-mail returned, meanwhile please also guide me how to tag my thread to Mods.


Excellent! You post it here, in any section but do tag me 
Also, let me check my email in the mean time. 
Regards


----------



## CHI RULES

Slav Defence said:


> Excellent! You post it here, in any section but do tag me
> Also, let me check my email in the mean time.
> Regards



This is embarrassing but please guide me how to tag you or other mods, I am really worse in computer skills.



Slav Defence said:


> Excellent! You post it here, in any section but do tag me
> Also, let me check my email in the mean time.
> Regards



Sir still expecting your reply soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

CHI RULES said:


> This is embarrassing but please guide me how to tag you or other mods, I am really worse in computer skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir still expecting your reply soon.


Being rude and of ill character is embarrassing rather than not knowing something.Don't you ever feel like this . It's alright
1. Press shift and hold 2 key at the same time so your 2 will become @
2. Now release it and write the name eg. Chi rules.

*See working:*
@CHI RULES

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Slav Defence said:


> Being rude and of ill character is embarrassing rather than not knowing something.Don't you ever feel like this . It's alright
> 1. Press shift and hold 2 key at the same time so your 2 will become @
> 2. Now release it and write the name eg. Chi rules.
> 
> *See working:*
> @CHI RULES
> 
> Regards



Ok that was fun, I have tagged you and some others my write up. Now please guide me about e-mail id at which to e-mail my real name/ID

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

CHI RULES said:


> Ok that was fun, I have tagged you and some others my write up. Now please guide me about e-mail id at which to e-mail my real name/ID


Whenever you post your article on thread, do tag. BTW what is the topic ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

CHI RULES said:


> Ok that was fun, I have tagged you and some others my write up. Now please guide me about e-mail id at which to e-mail my real name/ID


It's alright, you don't need to email me 
Instead just copy and paste your URL over here, in this thread.

regards


----------



## CHI RULES

Slav Defence said:


> It's alright, you don't need to email me
> Instead just copy and paste your URL over here, in this thread.
> 
> regards


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-chi-guerra-guerrilla-philosophy.661311/

So nice of you.



StormBreaker said:


> Whenever you post your article on thread, do tag. BTW what is the topic ?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-chi-guerra-guerrilla-philosophy.661311/

Thks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

CHI RULES said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-chi-guerra-guerrilla-philosophy.661311/
> 
> So nice of you.
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-chi-guerra-guerrilla-philosophy.661311/
> 
> Thks.


Let me tag all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

CHI RULES said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-chi-guerra-guerrilla-philosophy.661311/
> 
> So nice of you.
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-chi-guerra-guerrilla-philosophy.661311/
> 
> Thks.



The write up is based on my past studies/ observations, shall write one tomorrow as per my memories and some content from net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

CHI RULES said:


> The write up is based on my past studies/ observations, shall write one tomorrow as per my memories and some content from net.


Tagged everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriotic-soul21

Slav Defence said:


> Being rude and of ill character is embarrassing rather than not knowing something.Don't you ever feel like this . It's alright
> 1. Press shift and hold 2 key at the same time so your 2 will become @
> 2. Now release it and write the name eg. Chi rules.
> 
> *See working:*
> @CHI RULES
> 
> Regards


Respected Sir,

I don't know where and how to post the thread.
Please guide me.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Patriotic-soul21 said:


> Respected Sir,
> 
> I don't know where and how to post the thread.
> Please guide me.
> 
> Regards.


What is the topic bro



StormBreaker said:


> What is the topic bro


Share the article here, in a post, I will help you

@Patriotic-soul21 You have to have at least 100 posts to start a new thread. I would advise you to grow your posts, might take you most probably a day or two , then you will be eligible to post an article. BTW, do share the article here as well in a post but make sure you *DON’T REVEAL ANY OF YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION OR NAME HERE as you are a new member.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriotic-soul21

StormBreaker said:


> What is the topic bro
> 
> 
> Share the article here, in a post, I will help you
> 
> @Patriotic-soul21 You have to have at least 100 posts to start a new thread. I would advise you to grow your posts, might take you most probably a day or two , then you will be eligible to post an article. BTW, do share the article here as well in a post but make sure you *DON’T REVEAL ANY OF YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION OR NAME HERE as you are a new member.*


Can I post the article here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Patriotic-soul21 said:


> Can I post the article here?


Sure, So that I get a glimpse as well as @Slav Defence , Then you can delete it from here and when you have a 100 posts, You can post it yourself To everyone with your own thread.

Forum rules doesn’t permit a member who has less than a hundred posts to Start a New Thread, but they are allowed to post in other threads. So once you cross a hundred, I or maybe others can guide you how to do that. Just simple.

However, Do reply my this post with the article. I will let you know in advance about which category you must post your writeup on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Patriotic-soul21 said:


> Can I post the article here?


@WebMaster, kindly guide him about the initial process. 

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Patriotic-soul21 said:


> Can I post the article here?


Hello, you should be able to create a new thread. Post your link here. It will then be edited and published appropriately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/stra...e-saudi-iranian-rivalry.662301/#post-12251566


----------



## Dual Wielder

Here's mine:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kashmir-the-butcher-and-the-spectators-op-ed.662329/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdullah Fazeel

I'm just typing my article. Will post just in 15 to 20 minutes plz accepts it. Hope you will accept.


----------



## StormBreaker

Abdullah Fazeel said:


> I'm just typing my article. Will post just in 15 to 20 minutes plz accepts it. Hope you will accept.


@WebMaster


----------



## Abdullah Fazeel

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/400-atom-bombs-exploded.662423/#post-12254494

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdullah Fazeel

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-fate-of-turkey.662494/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ivan

I just read this post. Not sure if I would get extension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ace of Spades

@Slav Defence @WebMaster what came of the contest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Ace of Spades said:


> @Slav Defence @WebMaster what came of the contest?


Check update on page # 1



Ivan said:


> I just read this post. Not sure if I would get extension.


That doesn't mean we will not publish your write-ups or any other work. You can still write and speak up your mind. In addition to that, do not consider this as unimportant or think that your write-up will be wasted, nay! it will not. We will be noting and observing contributing members silently for work 
BWC is just one platform, we have more projects on lane, Inshallah 

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ivan

Slav Defence said:


> Check update on page # 1
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean we will not publish your write-ups or any other work. You can still write and speak up your mind. In addition to that, do not consider this as unimportant or think that your write-up will be wasted, nay! it will not. We will be noting and observing contributing members silently for work
> BWC is just one platform, we have more projects on lane, Inshallah
> 
> regards


Sir this is the opportunity I had been waiting for! 
In fact, I had written a piece for Horus back in 2017 regarding the assassination of Russian ambassador in Ankara and the reasons that led to that. However I didn`t get feedback on that. But Horus did select me for a writing job. Unfortunately that project could not move on due to unknown reasons.
I have published some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Ivan said:


> Sir this is the opportunity I had been waiting for!
> In fact, I had written a piece for Horus back in 2017 regarding the assassination of Russian ambassador in Ankara and the reasons that led to that. However I didn`t get feedback on that. But Horus did select me for a writing job. Unfortunately that project could not move on due to unknown reasons.
> I have published some write-ups on academia.edu: https://independent.academia.edu/jakexpert



Okay Ivan I will accept your write up for BWC 2020 contest. Read the instructions and post your write-up 

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ivan

Slav Defence said:


> Okay Ivan, I will accept your write up for BWC 2020 contest. Read the instructions and post your write-up
> 
> regards


Sir thank you so much! 
How much time do I have?
I have recently shared my opinion, can I send this? Or it needs to be something new?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Ivan said:


> Sir thank you so much!
> How much time do I have?
> I have recently shared my opinion, can I send this? Or it needs to be something new?
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/is-covid-19-gods-wrath-or-a-biological-weapon.662969/#post-12266665


1 week 
However, If you need more time than let me know but make sure that you take the winning seat 

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ivan

Slav Defence said:


> 1 week
> However, If you need more time than let me know but make sure that you take the winning seat
> 
> regards


Sir thank you so much for your generosity! InshAllah! I will try my best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Please be patient. We are featuring articles officially every Monday and Friday. You all can check FB and PDF main page. Once we will finish the process, will be then announcing the winner. The date is likely after Eid.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WebMaster

Slav Defence said:


> Please be patient. We are featuring articles officially every Monday and Friday. You all can check FB and PDF main page. Once we will finish the process, will be then announcing the winner. The date is likely after Eid.
> 
> Regards


We should increase the frequency if possible. And this shouldn't be limited to contests, people should be free to publish anything and anytime going forward. Those users should also be promoted to TT club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

WebMaster said:


> We should increase the frequency if possible. And this shouldn't be limited to contests, people should be free to publish anything and anytime going forward. Those users should also be promoted to TT club.


Ofcourse webby, everyone is welcomed to write articles and we are openly here to promote talented youth. Projects are only meant to give opportunity to members to have their confidence boosted up. 

regards


----------



## adelphi

Nice initiative, for some unknown reason this thread slipped under my radar. Would have liked to participate but I guess it's late for me now. Anyways there's always next time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

